# Pick ONE MAC item only!



## user79 (Jun 11, 2006)

This is the ULTIMATE favourite of favourites list. If you can only pick 1 MAC item that you think stands above and beyond the rest, what would it be? It can be anything - eyeshadow, brush, lipstick, bronzer, etc.

Please just limit yourself to ONE item.


My pick: #182 LE Kabuki brush


----------



## MissKaylee* (Jun 11, 2006)

Blacktrack


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 11, 2006)

Satin Taupe eyeshadow


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 11, 2006)

187 brush. so damn versatile.


----------



## maxcat (Jun 11, 2006)

Face and Body foundation.


----------



## roxybc (Jun 11, 2006)

NC 20 Select Moisture Cover Concealer


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 11, 2006)

Woodwinked e/s


----------



## bebs (Jun 11, 2006)

bronze pigment


----------



## Tonitra (Jun 11, 2006)

After pondering, I have to say Blacktrack as well. Can't live without it!


----------



## Pale Moon (Jun 11, 2006)

Cheery Blushcreme


----------



## calliestar (Jun 11, 2006)

Beach Gild TLC stick


----------



## mellimello (Jun 11, 2006)

Retrospeck e/s


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jun 11, 2006)

Studio Fx Liquid


----------



## petalpusher (Jun 11, 2006)

187 brush!


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 11, 2006)

Blacktrack


----------



## SMMY (Jun 12, 2006)

My Porcelain Pink mineralized skinfinish.


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 12, 2006)

Old Gold pigment


----------



## Tira-Misu (Jun 12, 2006)

Vex e/s


----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2006)

woodwinked e/s


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jun 12, 2006)

187 brush. Love it!


----------



## litlaur (Jun 12, 2006)

another vote for the 187


----------



## lara (Jun 12, 2006)

Bombshell lipstick.


----------



## obbreb (Jun 12, 2006)

187 brush! The best thing I've bought since I started investing on  cosmetics 8)


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 12, 2006)

Im sorry to be a follower but I love my 187...I actually had to get a 2nd


----------



## Julie (Jun 12, 2006)

Stilife Paint. Paints are the only thing that keep my eyeshadow on for days.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 12, 2006)

beige-ing shadestick, it's the best e/s base ever!


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Jun 12, 2006)

eyelash curler.


----------



## imbrued (Jun 12, 2006)

Melon pigment. Simply because it's so damn versatile.


----------



## Sabine (Jun 12, 2006)

too bad "pigment" would be a big, fat cheat.

so i've gotta be boring and jump on the 187 bandwagon.  some other skunks i've tried (lancome, px, flirt, a few generics, and sephora's new one) are useful, but none can top my 187.


----------



## XoXo (Jun 12, 2006)

another vote for 187


----------



## squirrel-paws (Jun 12, 2006)

This is tricky ... after deliberating about the 187 and Springsheen blush, I settled on *Flutterfly Quad* - its so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Mangomix shadestick


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 12, 2006)

hmmm it would have to be Sweet Lust cos it goes with literally every e/s and suits many looks


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 12, 2006)

Revealing Lipglass


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 12, 2006)

Vanilla Pigment


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 12, 2006)

Pigments!!! oh soooo versatile


----------



## user79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_Pigments!!! oh soooo versatile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey no cheating! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pick ONE pigment if that's your fancy.


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 12, 2006)

I have to say Golden Olive Pigment.  Gorgeous color cannot be duplicated.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

224 Brush


----------



## kradge79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Naked Lunch e/s


----------



## JMKess (Jun 12, 2006)

Oooo...so hard.

Matte Bronze bronzer.


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jun 12, 2006)

So There Jade powerpoint.


----------



## Ambi (Jun 12, 2006)

Twillery eyeshadow!


----------



## merleskaya (Jun 12, 2006)

Chiaroscuro Paint...great as a base or on its own.

merleskaya


----------



## deathcabber (Jun 12, 2006)

meadowland e/s


----------



## Pascal (Jun 12, 2006)

Kid eye shadow


----------



## velvet (Jun 12, 2006)

jellybabe lipgelee


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 12, 2006)

At the moment Golder's Green.


----------



## Pimptress (Jun 12, 2006)

i thought i posted in this thread...... anyway....... Brill

or really, right now, Aquavert


----------



## ch33tah (Jun 13, 2006)

gleam e/s

i can wear it every day no matter the occasion and it looks soo lovely on me.


----------



## asnbrb (Jun 13, 2006)

say yeah


----------



## wildesigns (Jun 14, 2006)

All Girl pigment


----------



## delusive (Jun 14, 2006)

Goldenaire pigment. It's the only one I use on a regular basis. It's gorgeous!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 14, 2006)

***STROBE CREAM**** cant live with out it


----------



## 101mynxes (Jun 14, 2006)

Petticoat MSF -- my perfect blusher/highlighter!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 14, 2006)

Pigments in general are the shit!!! But...yea yea thats cheating so.... Blacktrack!


----------



## lightnlovly (Jun 14, 2006)

Gotta go with the melon piggie


----------



## pinkdaisy226 (Jun 14, 2006)

I vote for the 187 brush again... how can ya not?


----------



## Angelprint (Jun 14, 2006)

187 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is beautiful and such an excellent brush!!


----------



## user79 (Jun 19, 2006)

I like the 187 but somehow I think it's a tad overrated.


----------



## greenkiwi (Jun 19, 2006)

Shroom eye shadow-- Brightens my whole face up


----------



## Glitziegal (Jun 19, 2006)

Culturebloom lipstick


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 19, 2006)

Goldenaire pigment!


----------



## peanut (Jun 19, 2006)

Stereo Rose MSF


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 19, 2006)

Waternymph e/s


----------



## Margotmurder (Jun 20, 2006)

blacktrack.. all time favorite


----------



## valley (Jun 20, 2006)

Goldenaire pigment.  wooo hoo!!!!


----------



## natalie75 (Jun 20, 2006)

*gotta go with my new love*

Coco pigment


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 20, 2006)

Darn!! just one thing?!?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... o.k Msf porcelaine pink!..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....... but but i'm gonna need my 187 brush for this one!!! hahahhaa


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Jun 20, 2006)

im lovin my shell pearl beauty powder


----------



## shabdebaz (Jun 20, 2006)

spice lipliner


----------



## jess98765 (Jun 21, 2006)

woodwinked e/s


----------



## geeko (Jun 21, 2006)

this is a very very tough question as i love all my m.a.c...hmmm

ok..i choose blue peep fluidline...love it because it gives my eyes that pop of colour even if i don't wear eyeshadow..


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2006)

Porceline Pink MSF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























and reading all these posts, I think I need to get a 187.


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 21, 2006)

select cover up basically i actually couldnt go out the house without it on but u all saying 187 makes me want to buy it


----------



## MACActress (Jun 21, 2006)

Night Light Pigment =D


----------



## colleen389 (Jun 21, 2006)

Satin Taupe e/s


----------



## whitn3yly (Dec 16, 2006)

Pearl cream colour base!! the best highlighter in the world!!!! im a nc43 and it makes me look all glowy and fresh!


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 16, 2006)

blacktrack.


----------



## redambition (Dec 16, 2006)

this is so hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it would have to be shroom e/s as i use it every day. my 187 is a close second.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Dude!  This is like Sophie's Choice.  Can't pick just one!


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 16, 2006)

I LOVE blue-brown pigment.  It always looks so nice on my eyes and it's just perfect!


----------



## urbandoll (Dec 16, 2006)

Moth Brown e/s


----------



## captodometer (Dec 16, 2006)

The 187 brush
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have two.


----------



## mistella (Dec 16, 2006)

187 brush!


----------



## annielise (Dec 18, 2006)

Graphic Brown fluidline - simply the best eyeliner I've ever tried.


----------



## squasheebla (Dec 18, 2006)

224 brush, i wouldnt be a makeup artist without it


----------



## HotLady1970 (Dec 20, 2006)

187


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 22, 2006)

This is really hard!  I would have to say smolder eye kohl.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Dec 22, 2006)

Swish e/s


----------



## boysareliers (Dec 22, 2006)

Graphic Brown fluidline!


----------

